# Hugs and encouraging thoughts for people separating/divoricing



## Marigold (Oct 29, 2010)

Just wanted to send out lots of hugs and encouragement to anyone who is going through a painful separation or divorce this Christmas.

I used this site quite a bit 2 Christmases ago when my husband left me for someone else and leading up to getting divorced. I always found contact with others in similar situations really comforting, especially as most people around me at the time were getting married and having babies, not getting divorced!

I just want to say that although the 'journey' is very painful and at times there doesn't seem to be any way through, it DOES get better - it may be slow, but you WILL pull through, however and whenever it happens.

I'd say that my top pieces of survival advice would be:

Take things at you're own pace - don't set any self imposed 'deadlines' - you'll do things when you're good and ready to. 

Don't 'force' yourself to be happy/put on a smile all the time - it doesn't matter if you're feeling rubbish - it's ok not not be ok

Remember to take care of yourself - simple small things - anything little that makes you feel just a tiny bit nice - I used to paint my nails, use a special shampoo on hair etc

Be kind to you - don't worry you're not 'over it' or 'moving on' when you want - you need time and lots of patience....

every day that goes by is a day nearer to gradually your life moving on into a better, happier place with new opportunities. If I can do it - so can you!

BIG CHRISTMAS HUGS TO ALL :noel:


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

Hugs back atcha, Marigold! This is my 2nd Christmas in my particular separation process and hopefully my last, as I'm anticipating the finalization occuring sometime early next year.

And as you said, there are good days and there are some dogs thrown in there for good measure.

Like everyone else, I'm just greatly looking forward to getting on with the rest of my life!


----------

